# in wall speakers



## hessdawg (Feb 20, 2007)

hey all 
i have a home theater that is 20'x25 i prewired it for 7.1 in the walls. 
does anybody have any suggestions for some nice in wall/celing speakers.
i have been looking at the daytons from parts express anybody have any experience with them 
i will be using them for mainly home theater with a projector


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

Depending on what you want to spend, there are a number of great options.

You can still get the Bohlender Graebner RD series for in wall installation  

Similarly, VMPS Audio offers their 626R as an OB in wall solution.


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

I've heard lots of great things about the new Dayton in walls, and almost used them myself for my recent HT revamp.... They just would not fit my layout!

I have several sets of Boston Acoustics DSI series in-walls (prior gen) for casual/background music listening, and have been extremely pleased with them. I see them often on ebay quite cheap, and if you can get a good deal, I would definitely recommend them. I also liked Dynaudio in-walls back in the day, but they are pricey. Of course there is also Speakercraft, and many others have gotten into the game. There are plenty of places where you can audition some of these bigger names to get an idea..

Good luck, and home your install turns out clean!


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

http://www.tannoy-speakers.com/s.php?product=228&title=iw62+TDC&s=54

http://www.kef.com/products/ciseries/ci9000ace.asp


----------



## hessdawg (Feb 20, 2007)

thanks for the suggestions everybody
keep them coming


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

RBH .


----------



## Cajun (Feb 13, 2008)

HTD.com I used the high definition 8" rounds mounted in ceiling in a friends house. They sound very good. Customer service from the company was first class. They are used for a whole house multi zone system with a stereo pair in each room. Home theater uses different equipment.


----------



## hobie1dog (Apr 9, 2008)

Solus loudspeakers make great sounding in-walls


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I have 8" dayton ceiling speakers in my garage walls powered by a carver PM350. they sound pretty good, not "audiophile" by any means but surprisingly good. AND they can take the heet! I have yet to hear them buckle under pressure and I've really poured it to them.


----------

